# Cooler Master V550S with 3D Circuit Design



## crmaris (Sep 18, 2013)

Cooler Master is taking big strides in the right direction lately, at least in terms of PSUs. They initially released the V series offering great performance at affordable prices and have now added the VS series to their arsenal. Today, we will take a look at the V550S unit with Enhance's new 3D circuit design.

*Show full review*


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 18, 2013)

what a awesome review i noticed the new way in review this time it's great, nice work mate next time i want to hear your voice in video , good work


----------



## CM Phaedrus (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the positive review! Couple notes,

We don't need a cable grommet because the edges of the metal casing are rolled back. There's no sharp edge and thus no need for a dedicated plastic grommet. Many companies use this technique, and it is in many ways superior to using plastic.

I think it's also worth mentioning that we cleared Platinum efficiency easily.


----------



## spixel (Sep 18, 2013)

You really should be harder on these power supplies with not enough pci-e connectors.

In this day and age a psu like this with its full 550w available on the 12v could easily power up to 2 x 7950's with an intel chip. Nobody likes having to resort to adapters. I think the psu's final rating should be more affected by such limitations. 

Also the psu having an extra 3% more efficiency at low loads is sort of irrelevant really. When a psu is released which has 3% more efficiency at normal load situations than those currently available, then I'll be impressed.


----------



## spixel (Sep 18, 2013)

CM Phaedrus said:


> Thanks for the positive review! Couple notes,
> 
> We don't need a cable grommet because the edges of the metal casing are rolled back. There's no sharp edge and thus no need for a dedicated plastic grommet. Many companies use this technique, and it is in many ways superior to using plastic.
> 
> I think it's also worth mentioning that we cleared Platinum efficiency easily.



It's not about needing grommets - it just looks more complete and premium when there is one since there is no gap between the cables and casing. It also shows attention to detail by the manufacturer.


----------



## CM Phaedrus (Sep 18, 2013)

Understood! But when trying to make a great unit at a low price point, you have to prioritize. Five cents for a plastic grommet to make the unit look slightly cleaner, means five cents shaved somewhere else.

$89.99 is the MSRP. Once you see the street price of these units, you will be amazed, and the CoolerMaster VS series will jump to the top of the Performance/$ metric.


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 22, 2013)

When will these be available at retail?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice review and seems like a nice PSU but the quality has me thinking how long will it last.

With bad joints and parts barely soldered on and near shorts and that's just going by one of the pictures


----------



## Baum (Sep 23, 2013)

wow first i looked at the "trace" left middle and was shocked as i know my bequit psu internals this looks dirty but what the heck, just someone forgot to clean the flux of....

but then the chip on the right bottom... solder pads?
are you guys insane, that looks like a short or close to.. wrong package and way to narrow!


----------



## Behemot (Oct 17, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Nice review and seems like a nice PSU but the quality has me thinking how long will it last.
> 
> With bad joints and parts barely soldered on and near shorts and that's just going by one of the pictures]



I don't have any bad joints in my sample, on the other hand found 7 solders balls, one big piece of sodler barely holding and the +5 V path to modular panel is not fully covered with solder, leaving plain copper.

I managed to identify the bridge rectifier, it is GBU15L06.

EDIT: It seems this PSU is the furnace to test the Teapo CG polymers. It filters the +5 V SB output together with some suscon crap, there is not a Pi filter, just these two caps. We'll see in a few years how good or bad they are…


----------



## nem (Jun 28, 2014)

Behemot said:


> I don't have any bad joints in my sample, on the other hand found 7 solders balls, one big piece of sodler barely holding and the +5 V path to modular panel is not fully covered with solder, leaving plain copper.
> 
> I managed to identify the bridge rectifier, it is GBU15L06.
> 
> EDIT: It seems this PSU is the furnace to test the Teapo CG polymers. It filters the +5 V SB output together with some suscon crap, there is not a Pi filter, just these two caps. We'll see in a few years how good or bad they are…


but if the caps got to to die always is posible reemplace them or not..?


----------



## Behemot (Jun 28, 2014)

Sure but most people cannot do that and they don't have good caps. I can sell them or do that for them but still most will just throw it away. Also good PSU just does not have anything you will need to replace yourself in a few years, good PSU works at least a decade only with some dust cleaning.


----------



## nem (Jun 30, 2014)

Behemot said:


> Sure but most people cannot do that and they don't have good caps. I can sell them or do that for them but still most will just throw it away. Also good PSU just does not have anything you will need to replace yourself in a few years, good PSU works at least a decade only with some dust cleaning.


to me the best of this psu is always over 90% of eficiency in all conditions low loads and hight loads...and like are a new platform maybe with some improvements could be upgrade to platinum eficiency ^^


----------

